# Recovering the Reformed confession



## jogri17 (Jun 17, 2009)

Go to my blog for my review (located in the signature) grigoletti.blogspot.com


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks interesting, thanks for sharing


----------

